# lowrance touch poin1 antenna.



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

has anyone received the point one gps antenna rebate yet? I've been waiting 8 weeks for it. another question i have is with the hds 7 touch do i need a nema package to hook up the antenna to the hds touch, or can i plug it into the nema plug? 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

you mean to tell me that no one has attached a external antenna to their hds touch? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't have a touch but my HDS10 Gen2 I had to setup a nema 2000 network. Can not just plug into nema plug on head unit. You need the network to power up the antenna. 

Capt. Larry


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks spoon feeder.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

just for a up date on the touch rebate package. i received my point one antenna package. It does come w the nemma basic startup package w everything needed to install. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

